# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Power PRO + Nutra Tosterone

## Hair Bear

Please note that I have not tried these products or advocating the use of such products and am merely researching it as a matter of interest.

Has anyone here tried Power PRO and/or Nutra Tosterone.
There is huge hype around these two products right now however one thing which has concerned me is that these testosterone inducing products could have a negative impact upon one's hair.

I guess this is a question more so for our resident bodybuilders... has an increase in testosterone caused a more rapid loss in hair loss?

I wish the hair loss industry and science moved as quickly as the body building industry and science. It sometimes seems like we are rubbing two sticks together to start a fire around here.  :Big Grin: 

I must admit I know very little or nothing about the body building scene so if I seem ignorant I apologies.

----------


## sams740

Thanks for sharing an useful information.

----------

